# BELLY $$$



## southernsausage (Jul 5, 2012)

Found bellies sold in 8 to 10 lb slab for $1.99 lb...

Sounds fair enough...???


----------



## byounghusband (Jul 5, 2012)

WOW!!  That's a great price!1  I got mine for $2.69/lb.  Skin on or skin off??


----------



## gretscher (Jul 5, 2012)

That's great because the cheapest price I have seen so far is at the Chinese market for $2.69 per lb skin on.  If on sale maybe $2.49 per pound. 


byounghusband said:


> WOW!! That's a great price!1 I got mine for $2.69/lb. Skin on or skin off??


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 5, 2012)

I will know tuesday morning...Today I went out to an old butcher/slaughter house way out in the boondocks...Had forgotten about them until somebody reminded. The lady said if you get there before 11am on tuesdays that you can usually get some before they're sold-out. So apparently they slaughter and package on Mondays. I didnt think to ask about the skin being on or off...I bought some of their breakfast sausage and have had it but its been 10years...pretty good stuff from what i remember.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 5, 2012)

I paid $3.99 last time so that is a great price


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm anxious to get there and see what they look-like...With it being slaughtered the day before, I mean, it does not get much fresher than that. I'm planning on beginning the curing process for the bacon, immediately...Does anyone see a reason I should let it age?


----------



## bigkahunaranch (Jul 6, 2012)

That is a really good price for the belly's.

I had to order mine from a local meat market. It was $3.75 per lb with skin off.

But I had to buy a 30 lb case. Good thing I have a extra freezer in the garage.

From what I have read on other web sites, a fresh slaughtered pig should be chilled for at east 48 hours,

prior to processing the meat. But I have no personel knowledge in that regard.

I am looking forward to seeing pics of the end results.


----------

